# Glory Bee



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

This is a warning to all beekeepers. Glory Bee is advertising a 3 x 6 stainless steel smoker for $14.95. It is not worth the money, even at that low price. I broke mine before I ever got to use it. It is a MCS (Made in China Sh--) smoker. The smoker comes from Communist China and it is cheaply and poorly made. Buy a quality smoker from Dadant!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Good to know. Seems like Glory Bee has really gone down hill versus 5 to 10 years ago.


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

I do a fair amount of business with Glory Bee each year and have had no problems. I appreciate the comments made by JC since they are specifically related to an item of conern. I also hope JC voiced his concerns to Glory Bee.
Chef: Perhaps it would be more helpful if you were to be specific about your experiences instead of saying that they were "going down hill."

Kurt


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Kurt:

When it was owned by the orginal family, they were more helpful to the beekeepers locally and funded more research.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*I thought we already learned our lesson?*

Seems like it wasn't too long ago when a few people on this forum we're saying unkind things about Blue Sky based on hearsay, that turned out to be untrue. When it comes to giving someone a bad name there are a few things we should consider first. For one, if you have a problem with a business, you should let them know. I don't think anyone wants to purposely provide bad customer service or sell shoddy products. That's not what they are in business for. Most businesses will do all they can to resolve a problem. Put yourself on the other end of the transaction. If someone wasn't satisfied with your product or service, would you want them to let you know, or would you rather have them go around telling everyone not to do business with you? I would think it's the former. 
Let Glory Bee know that that particular smoker is not worth carrying. Ask for a refund. 
Don't come down on an entire operation because of one product. BTW I've never done business with Glory Bee, so that's not the reason behind this post. I just think it's a general rule to follow that everyone should be given a chance to make good, especially when they might not even know the problem exists.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Berk: Good point.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Did they make you buy the cheap smoker? Did they advertise it as high quality? Did you ask anyone about it?

I tend to like to hold something in my hands prior to buying it. That way I can evaluate it. 

I have never heard anyone suggest a 3x6 smoker.

I'd only fault Glory Bee if they misled you are did not stand behind product if originally promised.

I bought some of the cheaper hive tools a few years ago. They rust, the edge does not stay sharp as well. Should I blame the store, or the idiot that thought lower price would be equal quality?


----------



## JC (Jun 3, 2006)

nursebee said:


> Did they make you buy the cheap smoker? Did they advertise it as high quality? Did you ask anyone about it?
> 
> I tend to like to hold something in my hands prior to buying it. That way I can evaluate it.
> 
> ...


Glory Bee DID NOT use deceptive or unfair trade practices (Federal Tade Commission regulations). Glory Bee is an honorable company and they have fair trade practices. Following the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC), I inspected the smoker and I rejected the smoker in a timely manner. The smoker was a non-conforming good; it broke before I could use it. Glory Bee now had to cure the problem. If Glory Bee could not fix the smoker, then they had to refund my money. That is exactly what they did. They refunded my money. No problems, man.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

JC said:


> Glory Bee DID NOT use deceptive or unfair trade practices (Federal Tade Commission regulations). Glory Bee is an honorable company and they have fair trade practices. Following the Uniform Commercial Code (UCC), I inspected the smoker and I rejected the smoker in a timely manner. The smoker was a non-conforming good; it broke before I could use it. Glory Bee now had to cure the problem. If Glory Bee could not fix the smoker, then they had to refund my money. That is exactly what they did. They refunded my money. No problems, man.


This is about the time Paul Harvey would say... 'and now you know the rest of the story'. Glad they have their customer's well being in mind and handled the problem in a fair manner.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

To further comments made by Berkshire, if you haven't actually bought anything from the business in question, you shouldn't jump on the bashing bandwagon either......


----------



## beemanlee (Dec 10, 2005)

*Glory Bee is good for beekeepers, Thank G-d their in business!*

To whom it may have concern,
I love to talk about all the good things that are around....
The good days that we have with our bees... Lots I hope...
Good weather for our bees to bring in the sweet stuff....Rain to make more honey...
Most of all, good places where I can drive to, to buy my bee stuff...

I have never had a bad thing go wrong that they didn't tell me about up front, or give me a bad price on. I've always received the best satisfaction from them.
Now they are not the only place to buy bee stuff at, but they have always did me right. There are always going to be things that happen, like driving over a smoker that you never even lit up.... Or lighting up your new "state of the art " beesuite with your smoker. That was way too much money spent... Things just happen they say, and their right!
I've spent thousands there on supers, frames and foundation during the many years of keeping bees. You see it in the catalog, I've probably bought it, books, labels, suits, veals tools... You name it they have sold it to me. I remember driving through snow in the spring, pulling a small trailer with my truck to pick up all the stuff I ordered for the bee association here in Sonoma County, California. My son would ride with me so I would have company and not fall asleep on I-5 going up to Portland. Having to chian up, take them off, do it again over those many mountain passes.
Thank the people that have just what we need when we put out the call for it! If its cheep, then expect it to be just that, "Cheep".I will always feel better when I take the blame I deserve and not pin it on others....Just my own kind of reasoning...
Lee.....


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

I too love the Glory Bee company. The customer service reps are sooo friendly, nice, helpful and don't have the attitudes that some that I've had to deal with. I just wish they weren't all the way across the USA. A couple of times I've ordered something that I felt wasn't of quality and they happily took it back. Overall, I'm a happy customer. I'd much rather deal with GB than Betterbee. I cringe every time I have to deal with them. Betterbee has a couple of candlemaking supplies that I really like. I just don't like the customer reps they have. oh well.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

A 3-inch by 6-inch smoker?
Come on!

You get what you pay for - the vendor can't be blamed for tying to
offer lower-cost products. Think of the guy with one or two hives
who works them once every few weeks. Maybe he really can't justify
a bigger and more expensive smoker.

But you get what you pay for, and a wise beekeeper NEVER buys the
cheapest version of anything he wants to use as a tool, as cheap 
tools are never a good investment.


----------

